# New BH



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

I trialed my new bitch, Freddie, this weekend for her Bh at Mountaineer Schutzhund club. Despite being in standing heat she performed very well and took home the trophy for high Bh. 

Additionally, two of my club members trialed, with one taking high SchH1 and the other earning his Bh.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

wTG! Congrats oh the Bh performance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Freddie!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! Now where's the video??


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Art.. that's great.. heard it was a good weekend for your group.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congrats again Art! Good to see all of you!

You need to post the video of that BH - it was super! Judge Mike Hamilton was closeby and he was very very pleased by his comments to the spectators during the routine! Even more than being in heat, an experienced stud male was the "dummy" dog! He kept craning his head to sniff the air and look to his handler! Well trained boy, he still had to be a bit of an attraction, but Freddie really showed her training and did a great job!

Lee


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Art!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats Art!! We do need to see a video!!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice routine Art!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I hope Ed is smiling from somewhere "up there" to see such a nice routine from a daughter of his little "Princess"!!!!

Congrats again!

Lee


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the kind comments. Hopefully I will have some video to post next month of a successful SchH1 with her.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

:congratulations::groovy:


----------

